# Buongiorno!



## Abraham (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ciao a tutti,
sono sempre stato utente attivo di vari forum tranne negli ultimi anni. Sono alla ricerca di un posto in cui parlare di Milan, mia grande passione che mi tiene impegnato parecchio tempo durante il giorno nella ricerca di notizie e quant'altro. Non so come abbia fatto a non capitare mai qua, ma ho scoperto questo forum solo pochi giorni fa e ho deciso di iscrivermi, dopo essermi assicurato che ci fossero abbastanza utenti attivi per non dovermi ritrovare a scrivere e rispondermi da solo. Spero di aver trovato quello che stavo cercando, e sempre FORZA MILAN.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Benvenuto!!


----------



## James Watson (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ciao, benvenuto su MilanWorld


----------



## Abraham (26 Febbraio 2019)

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Abraham ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti!



ciao!
qui si parla molto e di tutto, ti divertirai!


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2019)

Benvenuto!!


----------

